# Netbooks...



## Irishwhistle (Jun 13, 2009)

Okay, so I'm an amateur photographer and was going to get the best camera that I could with my limited funds, but then I was thinking and I realized that I didn't have the ideal setup for editing. My desktop is in the basement and I'm not that crazy about sitting down there all the time working on photo editing, not to mention it's got a CRT monitor.  I'd like a very portable laptop I can take with me wherever I go so that I can quickly review my pictures after I've taken them and then edit them.

So, my thought was that I could get a less expensive camera that is still pretty much perfect for my purposes (which I'd be more than happy with) AND a netbook. The particular netbook I've been looking at is the MSI Wind... it's inexpensive, looks nice, and has the standard netbook hardware from what I can tell.

Now my question: A netbook would seem to be ideal for my editing needs, but is it powerfull enough? I can always upgrade the RAM, but is a 1.60GHz single core Intel Atom powerful enough to edit large (3872 x 2592) images? I would be using either Photoshop Elements or Gimp (and eventually Photoshop Lightroom) to do my editing.

I could resize the images to a much smaller size when I copy them over to the netbook, but would I even be able to open the images in order to edit them? Sorry for my ignorance, I've never dealt with a netbook before.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 13, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> Okay, so I'm an amateur photographer and was going to get the best camera that I could with my limited funds, but then I was thinking and I realized that I didn't have the ideal setup for editing. My desktop is in the basement and I'm not that crazy about sitting down there all the time working on photo editing, not to mention it's got a CRT monitor.  I'd like a very portable laptop I can take with me wherever I go so that I can quickly review my pictures after I've taken them and then edit them.
> 
> So, my thought was that I could get a less expensive camera that is still pretty much perfect for my purposes (which I'd be more than happy with) AND a netbook. The particular netbook I've been looking at is the MSI Wind... it's inexpensive, looks nice, and has the standard netbook hardware from what I can tell.
> 
> ...



The screen res of the netbook might be a limiting factor as you would have limited room to work with.... Plus the atom might be somewhat of a limiting factor...


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 13, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> The screen res of the netbook might be a limiting factor as you would have limited room to work with.... Plus the atom might be somewhat of a limiting factor...



I don't care about the screen size or res as I want something compact to check photos on and do minor edits on. The atom is a much larger concern.

According to a reviewer the Wind allows OC'ing up to 2.0 GHz... would that help much do you think?


----------



## Geoff (Jun 13, 2009)

Forget it.  Photoshop's RAW editor requires a minimum resolution of 1024x768 to run.  Editing photos, or just viewing them on a Netbook is useless.  The photo is also compressed so much to fit on the screen that the quality will be low.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 13, 2009)

[-0MEGA-];1264704 said:
			
		

> Forget it.  Photoshop's RAW editor requires a minimum resolution of 1024x768 to run.  Editing photos, or just viewing them on a Netbook is useless.  The photo is also compressed so much to fit on the screen that the quality will be low.



Yeah, if your planning on editing RAW it wont even open due to the res. Plus editing is kinda hard when you only see 1/10th the pixels of the image unless you zoom in.. Netbooks were designed for internet/music, not photo editing. Best bet would be to get a cheap notebook...


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 13, 2009)

Nah, no RAW editing. Just basic jpeg editing and viewing on the fly. The only thing I'd do with RAW files as far as the netbook would be concerned is save RAW files to the HDD so as to free up space on my camera card. The idea isn't to replace my desktop, but to have something that is very portable and that I can use to store photos, for viewing immediately after shooting, and some minor image editing that doesn't require the full power of my desktop.

On top of that I'd like to have a netbook sooo...


Do you think it would work for what I've described though? Thanks!


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 13, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> Nah, no RAW editing. Just basic jpeg editing and viewing on the fly. The only thing I'd do with RAW files as far as the netbook would be concerned is save RAW files to the HDD so as to free up space on my camera card. The idea isn't to replace my desktop, but to have something that is very portable and that I can use to store photos, for viewing immediately after shooting, and some minor image editing that doesn't require the full power of my desktop.
> 
> On top of that I'd like to have a netbook sooo...
> 
> ...



As said, the low resoloution is seriously gonna limit what you can do. First try this- set your desktops res to the res of a netbook, and try to edit what you want. Bear in mind though it will be at only 10" vs whatever size on ur screen, but as far as screen real estate see if that would be enough for you. After that though, if you still feel like that res would be alright for you then a netbook might work alright for you....


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 13, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> As said, the low resoloution is seriously gonna limit what you can do. First try this- set your desktops res to the res of a netbook, and try to edit what you want. Bear in mind though it will be at only 10" vs whatever size on ur screen, but as far as screen real estate see if that would be enough for you. After that though, if you still feel like that res would be alright for you then a netbook might work alright for you....



Just tried that, and though it could be bigger I really don't mind the low res, it should work well enough for basic editing as long as it's not too slow. So maybe I will be getting a netbook. If I decide to I'm gonna have to decide which I should get: MSI Wind, or Acer One... I'm leaning toward the Acer as it has 6 hours of battery life as opposed to 2. It costs $30 more, but I can deal with that.


----------



## speedyink (Jun 13, 2009)

for what it's worth, I use my netbook for editing using adobe lightroom.  It does it's job. I can pop in my SD card, load up lightroom, edit the picture, then view it fullscreen.  It certainly gives a better view of the picture than a camera screen can offer.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 13, 2009)

speedyink said:


> for what it's worth, I use my netbook for editing using adobe lightroom.  It does it's job. I can pop in my SD card, load up lightroom, edit the picture, then view it fullscreen.  It certainly gives a better view of the picture than a camera screen can offer.



Okay, cool. So what netbook would you recommend? An Acer Aspire One 10.1", MSI Wind U123 (the U123 has longer battery life than the other Winds), or something else. I really like the Eee 1008HA, but it costs $420, which is more than I'd like to spend... the max I'd like to spend is $320.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 14, 2009)

speedyink said:


> for what it's worth, I use my netbook for editing using adobe lightroom.  It does it's job. I can pop in my SD card, load up lightroom, edit the picture, then view it fullscreen.  It certainly gives a better view of the picture than a camera screen can offer.


I prefer viewing it on the camera opposed to on a Netbook.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 14, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> Okay, cool. So what netbook would you recommend? An Acer Aspire One 10.1", MSI Wind U123 (the U123 has longer battery life than the other Winds), or something else. I really like the Eee 1008HA, but it costs $420, which is more than I'd like to spend... the max I'd like to spend is $320.



Rating + 5Rating + 5Rating + 5Rating + 5Rating + 5  

$320 after rebate


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 14, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Rating + 5Rating + 5Rating + 5Rating + 5Rating + 5
> 
> $320 after rebate



What's $320? The 1008HA?! WHERE?!


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree with omega. Don't use a netbook for editing. They are pretty damn slow and the resolution is low as well. I bought one for my little brother and I couldn't imagine doing anything like that on it. The processor is also pretty slow, and I know photoshop runs slow on my tk-53 x2 as it is. Save your money and do it right the first time.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 14, 2009)

Motoxrdude said:


> I agree with omega. Don't use a netbook for editing. They are pretty damn slow and the resolution is low as well. I bought one for my little brother and I couldn't imagine doing anything like that on it. The processor is also pretty slow, and I know photoshop runs slow on my tk-53 x2 as it is. Save your money and do it right the first time.



Yeah, I suppose photoshop would run a bit slow, but do you think something lightweight like lightroom or even picasa would run well enough? Also, the MSI Wind can apparently be overclocked to 2.0GHz, which may help a bit.

I realize it's nothing near as powerful as my desktop (which isn't all THAT powerful itself ), but as long as I can backup my photos to free camera card space, view my photos, and do very minor edits I'm fine with that.

Of course I also kinda want a netbook just because it's a netbook... ya know: ultraportable and fun to play around with?


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 14, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Rating + 5Rating + 5Rating + 5Rating + 5Rating + 5
> 
> $320 after rebate





Irishwhistle said:


> What's $320? The 1008HA?! WHERE?!



Wow, i thought the newegg link had copied, looks like it got the ratings instead somehow>_<. Not the 1008HA, but the 1000HA is $320 after rebate....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220534


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 14, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Wow, i thought the newegg link had copied, looks like it got the ratings instead somehow>_<. Not the 1008HA, but the 1000HA is $320 after rebate....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220534



7 hour battery is nice, but I think I might get the Wind U100. It looks awesome and only costs $300. It's only got 2.5 hours of battery life, but I rarely would need more that... only when I'm in the car for an extended period of time, but still... 2.5 hrs is plenty of time to watch a movie while traveling, after I run out of charge I can just listen to music like I always have.


----------



## Shane (Jun 14, 2009)

Lenevo s10 without a doubt,Its got a 10.2" screen,atom processor,i upped the ram to 1.5gb but can take 2gb max.

i have teh 80gb version in siggy.

love it,i installed Xp pro on it and it flys...also OSX flys on this netbook too but i shouldnt mention that lol


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 15, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> Lenevo s10 without a doubt,Its got a 10.2" screen,atom processor,i upped the ram to 1.5gb but can take 2gb max.
> 
> i have teh 80gb version in siggy.
> 
> love it,i installed Xp pro on it and it flys...also OSX flys on this netbook too but i shouldnt mention that lol



Really? The Wind seems so... perfect. Not to mention it's less expensive.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 15, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> Really? The Wind seems so... perfect. Not to mention it's less expensive.



If you do get the wind, get one with a 6 cell vs 3 cell battery


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 15, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> If you do get the wind, get one with a 6 cell vs 3 cell battery



How come? 2.5hrs doesn't really bother me...

EDIT: Or will it when I get it?


----------



## Shane (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the 3 cell battery in my Lenovo lasts over 3.5 hours if I'm just browsing the net or something, It seems to use less power now running Xp than it did when i had Suse Enterprise or OSX installed.

Il have to give it a full charge and see how long it lasts, none the less it's a brilliant net book and if you decide not to go with the wind, consider the Lenovo.

I was going to go with the Wind then the dell 10.. but it cost more over here.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 15, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> I'm pretty sure the 3 cell battery in my Lenovo lasts over 3.5 hours if I'm just browsing the net or something, It seems to use less power now running Xp than it did when i had Suse Enterprise or OSX installed.
> 
> Il have to give it a full charge and see how long it lasts, none the less it's a brilliant net book and if you decide not to go with the wind, consider the Lenovo.
> 
> I was going to go with the Wind then the dell 10.. but it cost more over here.



The Lenovo costs $30 more than the Wind here so I think I'll probably get the Wind.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 15, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> How come? 2.5hrs doesn't really bother me...
> 
> EDIT: Or will it when I get it?



Because the models with 6 cell batteries arent a heck of alot more:
3cell:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152092
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152093

6cell:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152091
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152104

And the fact youll get about double the battery life...


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 15, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Because the models with 6 cell batteries arent a heck of alot more:
> 3cell:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152092
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152093
> ...



But those 6cell ones are U120s... you can't upgrade the RAM on those. Not to mention that I'm not sure it it's even worth it to pay $30 more for the extra battery life as I normally have access to a power source.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 15, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> But those 6cell ones are U120s... you can't upgrade the RAM on those. Not to mention that I'm not sure it it's even worth it to pay $30 more for the extra battery life as I normally have access to a power source.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152110  Plus you get a slightly better atom by 60Mhz... Prolly not worth it though if you dont care about battery life.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 15, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152110  Plus you get a slightly better atom by 60Mhz... Prolly not worth it though if you dont care about battery life.



Yeah, $50 is too much to spend for just a better battery in my case (well, the processor is slightly better too, but that doesn't make a huge difference.) Maybe it's just me, but I kinda like what the U100 looks like better anyway.  Here's the one I'm looking at: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152092

Thanks for all the help btw.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 15, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> Yeah, $50 is too much to spend for just a better battery in my case (well, the processor is slightly better too, but that doesn't make a huge difference.) Maybe it's just me, but I kinda like what the U100 looks like better anyway.  Here's the one I'm looking at: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152092
> 
> Thanks for all the help btw.



Looks good, would recommend upgrading to 2gb of memory with something such as this though:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104100


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 15, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Looks good, would recommend upgrading to 2gb of memory with something such as this though:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104100



Yup! I'll see how it runs for a while without the extra RAM, but I'll probably end up upgrading it sooner or later.


----------



## 1shado1 (Jun 15, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Looks good, would recommend upgrading to 2gb of memory with something such as this though:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104100



Does upgrading the RAM on the MSI Wind netbooks still void the warranty, or did they change that?


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 15, 2009)

1shado1 said:


> Does upgrading the RAM on the MSI Wind netbooks still void the warranty, or did they change that?



No idea. I would still assume yes though, as you need to punch through a warranty void sticker to upgrade it.

Edit:
You need to contact MSI and they will give you an instructional booklet, a new warranty sticker, and an approved component guide, and you get to keep your warranty as long as you contact MSI and get the needed materials...

Edit 2: Above only applies to MSI UK, so if your in the states, upgrading memory means warranty void.

=3,600th post=


----------



## 604action (Jun 15, 2009)

I think a netbook is not powerful enough for your needs.  You might as well invest in a better laptop.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 15, 2009)

604action said:


> I think a netbook is not powerful enough for your needs.  You might as well invest in a better laptop.



Well, I used to have an old 1.4 GHz single core Celeron CPU, and most of it's specs were worse than than the Intel Atom (if not all the specs... I haven't ever really taken a ton of time to learn a lot about CPUs. Maybe I should sometime.) Anyway, I had that CPU in an old rig with 256MB DDR RAM and some rubbish onboard graphics chipset. It couldn't really run any games, but it could edit photos fairly well when using a lightweight Linux distro, or even in Windows XP, so that's what experience I'm coming from. And the MSI Wind can easily be overclocked to 2.0GHz with a press of a button so it should be able to handle what I want. Maybe I'm horridly mistaken though.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 15, 2009)

I need to say it again, it's not the processing power that is limiting you, but the screen size and resolution!  You would be MUCH better off getting an actual laptop with say a 12-13" screen.


----------



## WeatherMan (Jun 15, 2009)

Not sure about over there, but over here you can pick up a HP 550 cheaper than a 1000H, has the same cpu, and ram, not as much HDD space, but still 60GB which will be more than enough.

The bonus is that it comes with a 15.4" screen, although the bigger screen is also its downside


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 15, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> Well, I used to have an old 1.4 GHz single core Celeron CPU, and most of it's specs were worse than than the Intel Atom (if not all the specs... I haven't ever really taken a ton of time to learn a lot about CPUs. Maybe I should sometime.) Anyway, I had that CPU in an old rig with 256MB DDR RAM and some rubbish onboard graphics chipset. It couldn't really run any games, but it could edit photos fairly well when using a lightweight Linux distro, or even in Windows XP, so that's what experience I'm coming from. And the MSI Wind can easily be overclocked to 2.0GHz with a press of a button so it should be able to handle what I want. Maybe I'm horridly mistaken though.



Actually the atom is slower than a celeron(if its pentium 3/4based) is.. But i agree with omega, at that res its gonna suck to do anything with photo's but to each his own.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 15, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Actually the atom is slower than a celeron(if its pentium 3/4based) is.. But i agree with omega, at that res its gonna suck to do anything with photo's but to each his own.



Well I know it didn't have SSE2... don't bother asking why I remember that.  It was based on P6 I believe (the CPU was a Celeron 1400 if I'm remembering correctly.) It was a 2002 model, sooo... how do you think an atom would perform compared to that?

As far as the resolution is concerned, I don't just want it for photography (yes, I know how I began my post, but I'm also sick of being down in the basement just to use the internet when I could be upstairs or outside enjoying the weather, and I'd like a netbook to take with me wherever I go so I don't have to use someone else's computer just to get online. I don't think the resolution will be a huge issue for the basic editing I'd be doing with it (I'm talking about Picasa-level editing, nothing much, anything more I'd do with my desktop.)


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 15, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> Well I know it didn't have SSE2... don't bother asking why I remember that.  It was based on P6 I believe (the CPU was a Celeron 1400 if I'm remembering correctly.) It was a 2002 model, sooo... how do you think an atom would perform compared to that?
> 
> As far as the resolution is concerned, I don't just want it for photography (yes, I know how I began my post, but I'm also sick of being down in the basement just to use the internet when I could be upstairs or outside enjoying the weather, and I'd like a netbook to take with me wherever I go so I don't have to use someone else's computer just to get online. I don't think the resolution will be a huge issue for the basic editing I'd be doing with it (I'm talking about Picasa-level editing, nothing much, anything more I'd do with my desktop.)



Yeah, i would say similar performance to the celeron, maybe slightly more/less depending on what you are doing(hyperthreading makes it slightly more effecient, but its still an in order cpu and pretty low powered). It performs roughly half as fast as a comporable pentium M.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 15, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah, i would say similar performance to the celeron, maybe slightly more/less depending on what you are doing(hyperthreading makes it slightly more effecient, but its still an in order cpu and pretty low powered). It performs roughly half as fast as a comporable pentium M.



Okay, well if I were to OC it to 2.0GHz when I'm working with photos and attempting to play games (I know, I know, it won't work very well, but I have to try at least... hey somebody got HL2 working quite nicely on a Wind. Not that I'm expecting to be able to get it running at all, but I will try. ) it should work fairly well.

Reviews say that it performs quite nicely for what it is so we shall see. As long as it can do the net, play movies, view/edit photo (I can always size down the photos if it can't handle big 10mp images), and play old lightweight games (ya know, like half life 1) I'll be happy.

I'm planning on ordering this week, so unless I discover something really bad about it that I didn't know about that's what I'll do.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 15, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> Okay, well if I were to OC it to 2.0GHz when I'm working with photos and attempting to play games (I know, I know, it won't work very well, but I have to try at least... hey somebody got HL2 working quite nicely on a Wind. Not that I'm expecting to be able to get it running at all, but I will try. ) it should work fairly well.
> 
> Reviews say that it performs quite nicely for what it is so we shall see. As long as it can do the net, play movies, view/edit photo (I can always size down the photos if it can't handle big 10mp images), and play old lightweight games (ya know, like half life 1) I'll be happy.
> 
> I'm planning on ordering this week, so unless I discover something really bad about it that I didn't know about that's what I'll do.


Yeah, actually some of the lower end games such as halo(1) run pretty well on a netbook, i have a friend with a dell mini 9 and they have played halo on it(albeit not at high settings, but halo nonetheless).


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 15, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah, actually some of the lower end games such as halo(1) run pretty well on a netbook, i have a friend with a dell mini 9 and they have played halo on it(albeit not at high settings, but halo nonetheless).



Nice. Looks like I'm gonna have to get some old games.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 16, 2009)

okeedokee then, I've ordered it.  Should be fun to play around with. Hopefully the egg with ship it out today and I'll have it this weekend.


----------



## speedyink (Jun 16, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> Okay, cool. So what netbook would you recommend? An Acer Aspire One 10.1", MSI Wind U123 (the U123 has longer battery life than the other Winds), or something else. I really like the Eee 1008HA, but it costs $420, which is more than I'd like to spend... the max I'd like to spend is $320.



I like the EEE's meself, but netbooks are generally very similar.  Biggest factors are the extra bells and whistles like bluetooth that some have to offer, and obviously the ranging battery lives.



			
				[-0MEGA-];1265644 said:
			
		

> I prefer viewing it on the camera opposed to on a Netbook.



...Why?  unless you got a 10" high def screen strapped to your camera I can't see how it would be better in any way.



It seems to be controversial whether or not these things would suffice for photo editing.  Here is a simple video I made ages ago doing some minor editing on my 900HA.  Ignore the british accent...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeGOLPKLTpY


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 16, 2009)

speedyink said:


> I like the EEE's meself, but netbooks are generally very similar.  Biggest factors are the extra bells and whistles like bluetooth that some have to offer, and obviously the ranging battery lives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eees are okay, but I like that the wind has a 2.0GHz OC mode... that way it can play HL2. 

Oh, and btw, that british accent = fail. I mean, megafail.  But it's good to see it can run Lightroom quite nicely on Windows 7.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 16, 2009)

speedyink said:


> I like the EEE's meself, but netbooks are generally very similar.  Biggest factors are the extra bells and whistles like bluetooth that some have to offer, and obviously the ranging battery lives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Windows "Vista"? Looks like windows 7 Which speaking of it, irishwhistle, you should put windows 7 on yours when it comes 7 runs alot faster than XP did on a netbook my friend has(friend with the mini 9).


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 16, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Windows "Vista"? Looks like windows 7 Which speaking of it, irishwhistle, you should put windows 7 on your 7 runs alot faster than XP did on a netbook my friend has(friend with the mini 9).



I'll probably try all kinds of things, including 7. Can't wait till Friday, that thing is gonna be awesome to play around with... there's something amazingly cool about portability.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 16, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> I'll probably try all kinds of things, including 7. Can't wait till Friday, that thing is gonna be awesome to play around with... there's something amazingly cool about portability.



I personally am gonna wait to get a netbook(if i do) until ion based netbooks come out, they should drive down the price of standard netbooks Because id love to be able to be more places with a notebook, as my current notebooks are 15" and 17", and i have to carry the 17" as the battery is pretty much dead on my 15"...and i only get about an hour with my clunky 17">_<(On a brand new battery that i got like a month ago, turned out mine was one of the recalled batteries for that seris)


----------



## Geoff (Jun 16, 2009)

speedyink said:


> ...Why?  unless you got a 10" high def screen strapped to your camera I can't see how it would be better in any way.


I prefer it for a few reasons, mainly though because the 50D display is amazingly crisp, and you are able to zoom in so you can see details and determine whether or not something was in focus or not, much easier then downloading them to a laptop and reviewing them there.  I'm not saying I wouldn't view them on a Netbook, but if I just want to see if the photo came out well or not I would look on the camera.



Irishwhistle said:


> I'll probably try all kinds of things, including 7. Can't wait till Friday, that thing is gonna be awesome to play around with... there's something amazingly cool about portability.


Netbooks are really cool, hopefully you will have more fun with it then I did, after a few weeks it got so boring to the point where I haven't used it for months.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 16, 2009)

[-0MEGA-];1266850 said:
			
		

> Netbooks are really cool, hopefully you will have more fun with it then I did, after a few weeks it got so boring to the point where I haven't used it for months.



You are not permitted to say that. You are dismissed. 

I'll doubt I'll get bored of it all very quickly... I've got some cool ideas for it AND when I'm using it I won't have to be looking into my cruddy CRT monitor. It's gonna be awesome to have a computer that I can take with me basically anywhere... you don't get that with a desktop, or even some laptops.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 16, 2009)

I probably just got bored of it because I bought it with my $5K, and I had plenty of other cool things to use


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 16, 2009)

[-0MEGA-];1266862 said:
			
		

> I probably just got bored of it because I bought it with my $5K, and I had plenty of other cool things to use



lol Well that would explain it.  So did you spend it all at the same time or what? That would of been a ton of boxes.  One time I was helping my brother build his monster computer (I think you saw it on Facebook, which reminds me that I still have to show you a picture of the final thing) and the parts for a friend's computer I was building came on the same day. I was swimming in boxes... literally.

Too bad you didn't wait to buy the netbook though... you could've gotten the 1008HA.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, I spent it all at once, I had quite a few boxes


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 16, 2009)

[-0MEGA-];1266892 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I spent it all at once, I had quite a few boxes



Nice! Not as many boxes as I had to deal with that one time, but on the other hand that's much better stuff than I was dealing with as well (well, not the CPU, RAM, and maybe the case.) I don't see your netbook or DSLR there though. What netbook did you get btw?


----------



## speedyink (Jun 16, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> Eees are okay, but I like that the wind has a 2.0GHz OC mode... that way it can play HL2.
> 
> Oh, and btw, that british accent = fail. I mean, megafail.  But it's good to see it can run Lightroom quite nicely on Windows 7.



EEE's can OC to 2GHz as well, just not my particular one.

And thanks...I told you to ignore it 
It sounded like a funnier idea when I was stoned..



bomberboysk said:


> Windows "Vista"? Looks like windows 7 Which speaking of it, irishwhistle, you should put windows 7 on yours when it comes 7 runs alot faster than XP did on a netbook my friend has(friend with the mini 9).



It was 7.  I posted that before the public beta came out, which I wasn't supposed to have, so to avoid any crap I called it Vista



			
				[-0MEGA-];1266850 said:
			
		

> I prefer it for a few reasons, mainly though because the 50D display is amazingly crisp, and you are able to zoom in so you can see details and determine whether or not something was in focus or not, much easier then downloading them to a laptop and reviewing them there.  I'm not saying I wouldn't view them on a Netbook, but if I just want to see if the photo came out well or not I would look on the camera.



Well, yeah the camera screen would suffice but there are a few times where I want to see it bigger and clearer, and hell, sometimes to see if certain pictures can be saved.  Its not hard at all to pop in the sd card and view it right off the card..no downloading necessary


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 17, 2009)

speedyink said:


> It was 7.  I posted that before the public beta came out, which I wasn't supposed to have, so to avoid any crap I called it Vista



Yah i know, was just pointing it out


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 17, 2009)

speedyink said:


> EEE's can OC to 2GHz as well, just not my particular one.
> 
> And thanks...I told you to ignore it
> It sounded like a funnier idea when I was stoned..



Well, the idea wasn't as bad as the attempt... it sounded, well. not british.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 17, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> Nice! Not as many boxes as I had to deal with that one time, but on the other hand that's much better stuff than I was dealing with as well (well, not the CPU, RAM, and maybe the case.) I don't see your netbook or DSLR there though. What netbook did you get btw?


That didn't include the $1,500 laptop I bought either


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 17, 2009)

[-0MEGA-];1267189 said:
			
		

> That didn't include the $1,500 laptop I bought either



It must of been awesome fun getting all that stuff all at once for free.


----------



## speedyink (Jun 17, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> Well, the idea wasn't as bad as the attempt... it sounded, well. not british.



Lol, I should have just never mentioned the accent in the first place..maybe people would have thought that's what I sound like


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jun 17, 2009)

To the OP:

I think a netbook would be perfect for you. It doesn't sound like you want to do full picture editing, just more like reviewing the photos you just took. I think it will be fine for that until you get your pictures home and you can look at them in more detail and edit them.

Plus, it's cool to have such a small and light laptop


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 17, 2009)

speedyink said:


> Lol, I should have just never mentioned the accent in the first place..maybe people would have thought that's what I sound like



Then everyone would of felt sorry for you. 



Motoxrdude said:


> To the OP:
> 
> I think a netbook would be perfect for you. It doesn't sound like you want to do full picture editing, just more like reviewing the photos you just took. I think it will be fine for that until you get your pictures home and you can look at them in more detail and edit them.
> 
> Plus, it's cool to have such a small and light laptop



Yup, that's the idea!  I ordered an MSI Wind U100 yesterday and it's supposed to come tomorrow.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice, tell me how it is. I just bought a hp mini 1000 for my little bro's birthday, and i was wondering how they compare.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 17, 2009)

Motoxrdude said:


> Nice, tell me how it is. I just bought a hp mini 1000 for my little bro's birthday, and i was wondering how they compare.



Will do! Doesn't the Mini 1000 have about the same specs as the Wind, but cost like twice as much and look cooler? Or is that just on amazon?


----------



## speedyink (Jun 18, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> Then everyone would of felt sorry for you.



True enough


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok, so I got my Wind U100 this morning and so far I really like it. Really. The keys are a pretty good size (I wouldn't mind if they were bigger, but they're pretty comfortable) and the screen is nice and bright. It runs pretty quickly too. Oh, and it looks awesome.

It can handle my photo editing just fine, and can even run some 3D games quite nicely (Trackmania Nations Forever and Frets on Fire.) I tried HL2M, but it failed... ah well. It never was that much fun anyway.

Now for some sidescrollers! 


To those of you in the market for a netbook I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## 1shado1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> Ok, so I got my Wind U100 this morning and so far I really like it. Really. The keys are a pretty good size (I wouldn't mind if they were bigger, but they're pretty comfortable) and the screen is nice and bright. It runs pretty quickly too. Oh, and it looks awesome.
> 
> It can handle my photo editing just fine, and can even run some 3D games quite nicely (Trackmania Nations Forever and Frets on Fire.) I tried HL2M, but it failed... ah well. It never was that much fun anyway.
> 
> ...



Congrats!  Sounds nice.  Just one question:  Is it a netbook, or a "Nebook", as stated in your sig?


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 19, 2009)

1shado1 said:


> Congrats!  Sounds nice.  Just one question:  Is it a netbook, or a "Nebook", as stated in your sig?



Thanks, it is. 

lol That's when I was still getting used to the keyboard.  I'll fix it.


----------



## 1shado1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Irishwhistle said:


> Thanks, it is.
> 
> lol That's when I was still getting used to the keyboard.  I'll fix it.



You're welome.  Much better now.


----------

